

HTC launches $100M tech venture fund - thankuz
http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/news/2011/04/05/htc-launches-100m-tech-venture-fund.html

======
donnyg107
I had expected for this to be the HTC in Taiwan, but this is also a good
development. Now that many tech firms feel more loyal to industries due to the
ease of connection on the internet, its nice to see companies showing real
productive loyalty to their geographical nests. I'm glad not everyone's
leaving the real world behind. But maybe this is just the direction of
progress. Its anyone's call, and I'm just glad there are some people with the
foresight to advocate a symbiotic internet-reality relationship, in which the
reality must also be sustained, and not just a full online lIfestyle.

